# How long do BAGELS last?



## countryangels

Hello!

I was given a bag of bagels about 3 weeks ago, I placed them in a lunch bag & totally forgot about them. The one that had cream cheese went bad, but the others seem fine. They do not have mold on them. One of them is super hard like a rock & the others (with raisins) seem OK.
However, I am scared of eating them since they were not in the refrigerator.

So, what say you? How long do bagels typically last?
Can I eat these bagels?

What is in a bagel? I thought it was just flour, water & maybe sugar?

I do not want to die because of a bagel







ha ha ha!!

I read about a child that ate pancakes or bread that was made out of expired
flour, end up dying? I am not sure of all of the details....

And no, I do not have the expiration date of the bagels..
Thank you for your help!


----------



## cristeen

3 weeks? I wouldn't eat them.

Any bread product that lasts that long without mold has to be full of preservatives. Or it'll break your teeth.

Preservative free bagels might last a week-10 days if you're lucky. I've never seen even normal store-bought bagels last longer than 2.


----------



## sophiesgrandma

For the future, bagels freeze beautifully. When needed take one out and microwave for 30 seconds. Or defrost at room temp.


----------

